# TT LSD??



## lee1.8tee (Jan 25, 2004)

just wondering what kind of LSD most TT have, I'd like to try to put an Audi LSD in my dub GTI 1.8t b/c i'm upgrading the turbo and I am really gonna need it. Other options are of course Quaife and Peloquin


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: TT LSD?? (lee1.8tee)*

same 5spd tranny as the VW. so same Peloquin and Quaffe


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: TT LSD?? (lee1.8tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lee1.8tee* »_just wondering what kind of LSD most TT have, I'd like to try to put an Audi LSD in my dub GTI 1.8t b/c i'm upgrading the turbo and I am really gonna need it. Other options are of course Quaife and Peloquin









TT's don't come with LSD's, nor are they an option. You either have an open FWD or quattro.
As mentioned above, Pel/Quaife both make units for the FWD's.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: TT LSD?? (lee1.8tee)*

OK...
You guys aren't talking about drugs right







? I'm hoping you mean Limited Slip Differentials....?


----------



## etam (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: TT LSD?? (AhnucOnun)*

what?? no LSD? kind of disappointed







maybe I should look for other used car then...


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: TT LSD?? (etam)*

you could get a used Miata, or an old 240SX. they both had LSD options. the only car out there with a more aggressive awd system and LSDs from the factory is the STI. i will tell you, that all the wheels spin on these without an actual LSD. they're technically open, but they throw power back and forth at all times. i've NEVER gotten a wheel to spin on it's own. if HPA things it hooks up well, most of us otta be o.k. too.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: TT LSD?? (etam)*

Dude, why do you care that much? If you buy a Quattro TT, then you are good to go anyway - won't be an issue, as M says...if you buy a FWD TT, you won't need an LSD until you have done fair bit of modding to increase output, and some new, better aftermarket shocks will go some distance to helping you put all that new power down at that point, anyway. If you find you still need an LSD, then you can look forward to the Quaife or Peloquin upgrade!
How many FWD cars do you know that come with a true LSD from the factory? I can only think of one, the Focus RS which ahs a Quaife, and you can't even get it in this country.
If you seriously want a TT, the absence of a stock LSD should be the last thing on your mind. Hell if you can't do as I do and enjoy a little wheelspin...







then get a Q. TT.


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: TT LSD?? (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_... if you can't do as I do and enjoy a little wheelspin...







then get a Q. TT.








There ya go! Let's face it, you'd only need that LSD if you were going to do some serious closed course competition, or becoming a strong contender at the drags...in which case you'll need an upgraded clutch/flywheel as first priority. As the above fellows have suggested, go with the quattro to control wheelspin if you think that a little is such an abomination.
[Note John, I'm pretty sure that a Quaife now comes on the latest version SRT-4's.]


----------

